# LAA - LatAm Autos



## System (16 December 2014)

LatAm Autos is a dedicated online auto classifieds business with operations in Argentina, Mexico, Ecuador, Peru, Panama and Bolivia.  

http://www.latamautos.com


----------



## greggles (2 July 2018)

LatAm Autos forming a nice uptrend since its low of 10c back in late April. Currently trading at 17c, up 13.33% today.


----------



## System (11 May 2020)

On May 8th, 2020, LatAm Autos Limited (LAA) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following completion of certain conditions precedent as referred to in LAA's market release of 26 February 2020, titled 'LatAm Announces Voluntary De-Listing from ASX' at the close of trading on Friday, 8 May 2020.


----------

